# rig trip



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Thinking of setting up an overnight rig trip. Starting either Monday or Tuesday. ( June 22 or 23. Will be leaving late morning and coming back next day. Targets Tuna plus whatever. 2549 Pursuit with twin 200 HP all safety equipment on board including a life raft. Cost estimate 100-120 depending on what we do and how many go. ed

I have a crew thks ed


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

I will do it and can bring some gear


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*ok*

OK will count you as #1 will let you know when ed 



RSD said:


> I will do it and can bring some gear


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ed, I have to work Tuesday night so ifin you do it where I can get some sleep before working Tuesday night---I'll join! My biggest gear are 2 Penn 30 GLD Lites w/ 100 lb braid if needed. My 22 year old is on layover before starting the Naval Academy and would make another. He has little experience but double our bill.....


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason will let you know Redfish said he was interested for Tuesday. If we go on Monday, you can get some sleep before Tuesday night. basically the ride in will be sleep time and we should be in before 2 . Will confirm tomorrow ed


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

submariner said:


> Jason will let you know Redfish said he was interested for Tuesday. If we go on Monday, you can get some sleep before Tuesday night. basically the ride in will be sleep time and we should be in before 2 . Will confirm tomorrow ed


Man, me and Dewayne been trying to fish together fer a while!!! Too bad we couldn't make it happen!!!! 

No problem either way brother.....if all else fails, I'll get him on some bulls at 3MB!:thumbsup:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn I wish someone would do this on Friday or Sat night !!!!!! I can bring bananas !!!!!!!!


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

I would love to buddy boat if your interested, just need to know times so that I can work the logistics of work, but I am off Tuesday, Wednesday and if I must Thursday. Let me know what your thinking. If we can make it work I can take 3-4 people also. I just checked the schedule and am wide open Tuesday and Wednesday (Day work at 5pm)


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

interest here Submariner; however can't do weekdays for a few more weeks until my sched relaxes with the exception of [some] 1/2 days Friday through weekend are preferred now coupled with having to watch weather windows for certain.

Capt. E.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> Damn I wish someone would do this on Friday or Sat night !!!!!! I can bring bananas !!!!!!!!



Bring nanners and whistle alot!!!:shifty:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn....I'm going on a family vacation.....I wish you were going thru-fri.
O well .... Be safe...post report and pix.
Whyme


----------



## Cody08 (Jun 4, 2015)

I would love to go sometime june 27th trough the 30th if you make another trip. I have gear and experience.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck Ed and crew I know you guys will have fun. Looking forward to the report.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I can do weekdays if you stiill have room for one more


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

I'm looking to do this trip tues-wed if anyone wants to buddy boat. Just can't swing the monday unfortunately.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd be available if someone needed another. Really can go anytime just pm me.


----------

